# Career Advise



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't usually post my personal faults on forums but there seems to be such a wide amount of intelligent people from all different back rounds with all different inputs on things so here goes, 

I'm 20 and work for a company selling building materials to national house builders, Not what i thought the job was when i was interviewed for it but that's not what I'm fussed about, I’ve always tried dealing in cars and bits and bobs which i have had good outcomes from. But recently i was given a massive opportunity from a friend.
My friend started his car dealer company some 20 years ago now he which he has become extremely well off from and worked incredibly hard for. he still does this but only has a select few customers that he sources high end cars for. The reason he has moved away from cars is because his property development is taking up all of his time and making allot more money that cars. So he gave me the opportunity to sell the cars he has and we split the profit. so currently at the age of 20 i have a stock profile of £45k worth of cars and access to main dealer in my area.

I’ve been working 7 days a week for the last month now which i LOVE doing as i love working but i problem is i work Monday to Friday and cannot spend enough time on the cars or the on line side of things and cannot take the call during work hour. I fill that this is such a massive opportunity i need to grab hold of it and work 7 days a week on it rather than my spare time. It’s just weather to take the plunge and go for it. I don't really have much overheads live with parents etc only earn £15k a year at the moment and on average i make £500 per car. And yes i know i may not sell a car one month and the car industry is not booming but would you say just go for it take the risk?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

All depends what sort of person you are, not sure how I can pit this so I'll say NOBODY TAKE OFFENCE TO THIS! This is gunna be hard to write without pi$$ing people off but some people are made for running a business and taking a risk others haven't got the 'drive' to do it, I can see the draw of a 9-5 job where you get paid the same week in week out but personally I love being able to decide when I have earned enough for the week and am gunna take friday off. 

On the other side of it I got back from work at 10 o'clock last Saturday night, then back into work on Sunday.

Personally I would take it with both hands but just make sure you don't burn yourself out as I did a few years ago there is a fine balance with doing a job like that.
I would hate to get paid the same every week with no opportunity of earning any more or getting in a better position where you can take people on and spend more time doing the stuff you love in life.

Other thing is make sure you know how to sell yourself if you can do that you can sell anything you like.

Good luck if you go for it


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

rayner said:


> All depends what sort of person you are, not sure how I can pit this so I'll say NOBODY TAKE OFFENCE TO THIS! This is gunna be hard to write without pi$ people off but some people are made for running a business and taking a risk others haven't got the 'drive' to do it, I can see the draw of a 9-5 job where you get paid the same week in week out but personally I love being able to decide when I have earned enough for the week and am gunna take friday off.
> 
> On the other side of it I got back from work at 10 o'clock last Saturday night, then back into work on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say go for it - now is the time to do it - not a tremendous amount to risk or to lose and as you say your current cost of living is low.

You already know you can sell cars as you have already been doing it - this is a low risk wat for you to test yourself.

If it doesnt work out - at least you gave it a shot - if you dont do it you may always be thinking what if what if?

As life progresses and responsibilities mount it is harder and harder to take chances like this so maybt the time is right for you!

Best of luck wtever you decide.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

ShiningScotsman said:


> I would say go for it - now is the time to do it - not a tremendous amount to risk or to lose and as you say your current cost of living is low.
> 
> You already know you can sell cars as you have already been doing it - this is a low risk wat for you to test yourself.
> 
> ...


this is my thoughts if i had a house i couldnt possible risk not taking a income hom 1 month were atthis stage in my life i could manage.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

I've only got one question for you, what happens when said cars are sold. Will you be given opportunity to carry on with more perhaps or is that it. My only reason for asking is tough time at moment obviously once sold all the stock are you jobless and are you confident you can find another job so to speak.
That said as others have already said go for it if in your heart it's what you want to do, nothing ventured nothing gained. But and I do not mean this to cause any offence to you or anyone else, if it's a way of earning a lot more in the short term say but then you find yourself out of work and struggling way up the odds,some times it's better to play the long game to end up where you want to be. Good luck with whatever you decide and all the best.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Go for it, the way I see it nobody's job is safe so even at your current job selling builders supplies, that may go bump soon. Hope it doesn't but it's the way it is atm.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Go for it. 

Only look forward, dump anybody that knocks you or your dreams, it seems like a great opportunity. Nothing is easy otherwise everyone would be doing it so my advice would be stop wasting you mental energy trying to decide and commit yourself to doing it. 

Sit down with your friend and put a business plan in place remembering that the 2 biggest things that you will need to make it work are cash and customers. So, know how you are going to go about getting them and you have the perfect teacher by the sounds of it at your disposal. :thumb:

Good luck!!


----------



## astraturbz (Jul 16, 2012)

Id just go for it mate,sounds like a good opertunity and if goes well you could make a future out of it and get rich like your mate.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

let me think .... GO FOR IT!!!!

You won't get rich by sitting around worrying what may go wrong, everything can and will go wrong! it always does, it always will. When it does go wrong, you get up earlier in the morning and fix it - that's what separates successful entrepreneurs from the rest.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

As yourself & others have said this is the best time to go for it as you haven't got to worry about paying the mortgage/rent each month.

Regret the things you've done, not the things you didn't do.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers everyone im putting a small buisness plan together as we speak and im going to talk to my friend once iv done this


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

luke123 said:


> Cheers everyone im putting a small buisness plan together as we speak and im going to talk to my friend once iv done this


Good for you, I hope it pans out well. :thumb:


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're passionate about what you do, then the amount of time you devote won't matter.

Just make sure that the customer base is prepared to move away from your friend eventually, plus you will need to work out how the business will eventually fully transfer otherwise your friend will have a nice pension with a high ROI where you do all the work...


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

DarrenM said:


> If you're passionate about what you do, then the amount of time you devote won't matter.
> 
> Just make sure that the customer base is prepared to move away from your friend eventually, plus you will need to work out how the business will eventually fully transfer otherwise your friend will have a nice pension with a high ROI where you do all the work...


Becasue i will be working for myself i can eventually buy my own cars, At the moment i have no risk with the cars, I have alot to learn.

I put the question to my friend last night, He seemed plesently surprised and said "thats a question we need to speak about over the weekedn, im not dismissing it but im not in the correct frame of mind today."

Ill keep you all posted


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I say go for it... the difficult part at the moment is coming to an agreement with your friend about how to transfer the stock over to you...

Unless you have the cash to buy them all from him at trade prices so you still make money...

If he is going to retain ownership and take most of the profit when YOU sell them, how are you going to get the capital to continue to buy the cars....

plus, as mentioned, are his clients just going to be happy to move over to you... that has to be a pretty big risk in your plan (no offence meant by that  )

Good luck though, good time to be trying something out....

:thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I say go for it... the difficult part at the moment is coming to an agreement with your friend about how to transfer the stock over to you...
> 
> Unless you have the cash to buy them all from him at trade prices so you still make money...
> 
> ...


One thing i havent mentioned is his customer base has is around 5 customer that he looks after and only buy new cars that are ordered through him from dealers. The cars that are instock are part ex cars and cars that he has bought due to being good deals from friends at dealers. He doesnt use the internet or any form of advertising, This is where i come in, he will keep his customer that he sells the new cars to and i will generate new leads from the web and advertising. he has never wanted to deal with the hassle of people phone and wasting his time etc.

With regards to getting new stock the same will happen part ex cars will come in and deals will come up from dealers in the area.

as each day passes its comign together in my head what i need to discuss and how i will go about it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say go for it as well mate always follow your heart nothing worse than looking back in regret, all the best


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

luke123 said:


> One thing i havent mentioned is his customer base has is around 5 customer that he looks after and only buy new cars that are ordered through him from dealers. The cars that are instock are part ex cars and cars that he has bought due to being good deals from friends at dealers. He doesnt use the internet or any form of advertising, This is where i come in, he will keep his customer that he sells the new cars to and i will generate new leads from the web and advertising. he has never wanted to deal with the hassle of people phone and wasting his time etc.
> 
> With regards to getting new stock the same will happen part ex cars will come in and deals will come up from dealers in the area.
> 
> as each day passes its comign together in my head what i need to discuss and how i will go about it.


hmmm... the one thing I notice from this post is the amount of times you are saying "he, him, etc" so basically you are starting with nothing... 

You say new stock will be coming in and you will eventually be buying your own cars... but from what!?!? the £500 per car you are making?!?! that is a lot of cars you need to sell in order to get the capital built up just to buy one car to sell on....

Where is the CASH coming from... you, or him... i.e it is your business, or will it always be his, and you working for him...

Not trying to put you off, just giving you some things to think about... still sounds like a good time to do it!

:thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> hmmm... the one thing I notice from this post is the amount of times you are saying "he, him, etc" so basically you are starting with nothing...
> 
> You say new stock will be coming in and you will eventually be buying your own cars... but from what!?!? the £500 per car you are making?!?! that is a lot of cars you need to sell in order to get the capital built up just to buy one car to sell on....
> 
> ...


All very constructive so not putting me off, Onec iv had a chat and see his ideas ill come back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oh, I agree, don't be put off, not a chance... just double check everything! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

How did the meeting go....

Hopefully both of you are going to make some cash!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As said by other posters get everything clear, ironed out and written down/witnesses now. You may not have significant financial commitments just now but you never know whats round the corner, and you need to think long term, and the worst situation you can get into is joining just now with 'it will be alright' or 'we can sort that out later' which quite possibly probably results in a big bust up and you kicked out of his business with nothing.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Go for it mate, and don't look back. You are young enough to do it for a number of years, and still be able to change career with youth on your side. It will be a monumental effort to start, but your dedication will impress people enough to keep you afloat. If you have an amiable personality, and a solid honest business plan, the world's your oyster mate.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

You'd need to sell around 30 cars a year to cover your existing wage. Don't forget overheads etc though, how much is it costing to store the stock?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

do it before while you have the chance, im stuck in a job i hate just to pay the mortgage , i have ideas but the mortgage stops them !


----------

